# 9 week has one small ear



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

small ear down







small ear up














longer ear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

A bad case of worms can definitely make a pup under nourished.
Assuming you've dealt with that he should start to put on weight.
The one ear does look mal-formed. He's so cute, I think it gives him character.


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

Have you discussed this with the breeder? If so, what was the response?


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you! I thought it was probably just a deformity.... His right paw only has one toe nail and his toes did not separate fully. I did not speak to the breeder.... Not a great one, and I'm just glad I got the pup out of his situation. Not worried abt appearance. I was curious if anyone happeds to be familiar w it, or any ideas. Vet says he's healthy so that's a big relief! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

My intent is not to upset you but this so called breeder, should not be breeding these dogs because there are genetic defects in the lines. When you breed dogs, you should only breed the best quality and not breed for money. In fact, this person(s) should not be called breeder but a puppy mill operation. 

The fact that the puppy came home with a very bad case of worms indicates this. I understand that puppies have worms but to have a very bad case, is unsettling.

If people would stop buying from puppy mills, they would go out of business. Since you haven't contacted this breeder, indicates that you knew who you were dealing with. Perhaps the price was lower but in the long run, you could face more in medical costs.

Would you care to share the name of this breeder?

Wishing you the best with your new puppy.


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

You did not upset me by any means at all. It wasn't a breeder the guys dog just had puppies, and he was selling them. He was going to keep this one, but I was able to get it from him. They were poor and didn't have any clue how to properly care for a puppy. I would totally report if he was a breeder I can't stand puppy mills and people abusing dogs.m, but I really don't believe this was the case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

What breeds of dogs did he have?


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

He said both parents were goldens. Not sure tho. I can't totally tell if he's mixed just due to him being malnourished it's hard but he kinda looks like he may have a little poodle in him just how thick and fluffy he is. The front of his legs down to his paws and his ears are just starting to be a bit more silky. I think in a month or do it will be easier to tell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Benji is so adorable!! That little guy landed in the right home, for sure! I hope you keep posting pictures of him as he grows.


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you! He's a great pup! Pretty smart too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

He is adorable.. I want to rub my face on his fuzzy face.. Ha..


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

. Finally I can get a good front shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

is he part Great Pyrenees? He's adorable, but I don't think he's 100% golden. Thank you for giving him a loving home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Benji is adorable, sounds like you got him out of a bad situation. 
I'm sure he will flourish under your care and will grow up to be a good looking boy.
Have fun with him.


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

Jennretz... That has come across my mind, but I have seen many retrievers that look identical to him w a tiny bit less fluff besides the ear of course. I think it's totally a chance tho! I think in a month or so w proper nutrition for his dull fur and skinny body I will be able to tell. Can't wait to update you all w a picture then! Thanks so much everyone for your input! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

Wow!!! Hahahaha I just look up Great Pyrenees puppy and I think you hit the nail on the head!!! Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

MCain_2011 said:


> He said both parents were goldens. Not sure tho. I can't totally tell if he's mixed just due to him being malnourished it's hard but he kinda looks like he may have a little poodle in him just how thick and fluffy he is. The front of his legs down to his paws and his ears are just starting to be a bit more silky. I think in a month or do it will be easier to tell.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope the guy takes the money he made selling the dogs and uses it to get his own dogs spayed/neutered. Good luck with your pup - hope he turns into a great dog for you!


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you! That would be the responsible thing to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

MCain_2011 said:


> Wow!!! Hahahaha I just look up Great Pyrenees puppy and I think you hit the nail on the head!!! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a head's up.
If he's part Great Pyrenees, he's likely going to be BIG!
They have a great temperament, but are usually over 100 LBS, full grown.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

So cute! I hope you continue to update us on how he develops! Thank you for convincing that person to relinquish this pup to you!


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

That's what I've seen [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] lol I'm still waiting tho I looked at average weight for 9 weeks and it was 12-18 pounds.... He might be 6 right now. Only time will tell! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

And I sure will keep you updated!!! Thanks so much again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

I think just from first glance he may be mixed, but he sure is cute. <3


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Is his eye a bit smaller on the side with the small ear? Looks it but may just be the photo angle. Have to say he is the cutest little fellow and I bet you love him to death.


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

Yes, just for some reference -

Marshall at 9.5 weeks was 18lbs, 15oz.


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

Harleysmum yes it is!!! I spent so much time on the internet trying to find a correlation, but nothing. It seems to of gotten better since I've had him and vet checked it out and couldn't see anything. Abt weight... I saw a post abt a pup weighing 6 pounds at 8 weeks and wondered if it was normal... She had a few responses saying their pup weighted on a smaller end too like her pup ( which looked EXACTLY like Benji except more golden) said that some pups are slow to grow and usually around the 12 week Mark is when they start to speed up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

The post I saw I'm believing it was from this form. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What a very cute puppy! He's going to be a good-looking dog when he grows up. I covered one side of the photo with a piece of paper and the results were interesting. One side is golden, but the other looks a lot like a samoyed to me, even down to the shape and size of the eye on that side. One thing about it, he's sure an individual!


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

What a cutie! Your little guy is adorable and it's wonderful that he's found such a loving home.

For reference, my Golden was 6 pounds when I got him at 9 weeks old. Now, at 1.5 years old, he's 23 inches at the withers (within breed standard) and is 58 pounds (shy of breed standard).


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Pilgrim123 said:


> What a very cute puppy! He's going to be a good-looking dog when he grows up. I covered one side of the photo with a piece of paper and the results were interesting. One side is golden, but the other looks a lot like a samoyed to me, even down to the shape and size of the eye on that side. One thing about it, he's sure an individual!


I was thinking Samoyed too!!


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

He does look Samoyed! It's crazy I've looked at a million and tens dogs ( not really) they are all looking alike and I have to go look at my pup to remember what he looks like lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pilgrim123 said:


> What a very cute puppy! He's going to be a good-looking dog when he grows up. I covered one side of the photo with a piece of paper and the results were interesting. One side is golden, but the other looks a lot like a samoyed to me, even down to the shape and size of the eye on that side. One thing about it, he's sure an individual!


Funny, but my first thought was Samoyed or American Eskimo 

It looked to me that the eye on one side had nice black pigment around it, but the other did not.

How does he carry his tail?

He is a cutie, that's for sure


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Still what a cute pup ,just love him !!


----------



## gldngrlt (Feb 24, 2016)

He is adorable. Maybe a husky or Samoyed mix? Who knows. What's important is he has a good mama.


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herschel (Jan 22, 2016)

I am sorry for you to have to deal with this. In which situation did the breeder's dog have puppies? Was it accidental, or was it on purpose? If it was on purpose, they shouldn't be purposefully breeding dogs when they can't and don't know how to support them. 

Benji is adorable! On his left side he does look like a purebred golden, but on his right side he looks kinda like a terrier? Perhaps a terrier mix? Benji definately went to a loving home! He does look happy and I am glad he is gaining weight!


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you we love him. The main concern having him was his health and parasites... Parasites were pretty scary because I have a sweet 18 month old. I'm not sure if it was by accident I didn't ask abt that. His ear I really believe is just a deformity his right paw his toe pads did not fully separate so I think he just has a few deformities.... It really is crazy how much an ear position can change the look of a dog! I do believe he is mixed w something tho... I think here in a few weeks I'll be able to tell better and I'll post picture or two to get some options. He has gained weight it seems like in 4 days he gained at least a pound and his body has gotten bigger as well! Guy said he would be close to 75 pounds. Thanks again your profile pups look adorable! I'm super happy to have a golden retriever mixed and all lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! Benji is adorable!! I can't wait to watch him grow up. Glad you gave him a good home!!


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

Benji has gained 4 pounds in one week... I'm scared lol just a little update! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm sorry but we need a photo with every update - he is just SO cute!


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Super cute puppy, does remind me of a samoyed as others had stated. Pics please


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

He is adorable no matter what! More pictures!


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

Here he is! The biggest puppy biter  going to get him a few more toys today! 10 weeks 1 day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Boy-Benji has grown!! Sooo cute!! Love him!!


----------



## NC Dogs (Apr 8, 2015)

he is so adorable!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm so in love with that sweet face! He looks so so soft. Tanner's a biter too but it's worse with my 5 year old because he gets him all hyped up.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

He looks so sweet!! What an adorable little puppy. I second the posters saying he looks like he has some Samoyed in him. He's so darn cute!!


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh my goodness, that Benji is adorable!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He looks like a little Eskimo Spitz mixed with Golden in that picture. What a cutie!










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

So fricken' cute! That floppy ear gives him character!!!! :heartbeat


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Love him! Weeks 8-12 are the worst for puppy biting. Around 3 months things will start to click  Hang in there


----------



## Moose15 (Feb 12, 2015)

He is adorable! One of a kind, for sure!!


----------



## Mom Fischer (Dec 3, 2014)

Whatever he is who cares he is cute as heck!! Yep this bitty puppies are huge bitters it stinks but gets better we never were anywhere without a toy on us to stuff in their mouth!!


----------



## MCain_2011 (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol yes all the biting! He's done better today seems to catch on to training pretty quick! I'm mainly interested in what he's mixed w because of temperament ... I've had a few say Great Pyrenees... It will just help me be more prepared w training and size.... Maybe it's a control thing!!! Lol haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## afrodude94 (Jan 17, 2020)

keep us updated we need this new photo of him


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

FYI afroidude94, this is a four year old thread...


----------



## Aidan0311 (Jun 12, 2019)

I think he may have some Great Pyrenees or Samoyed in him, very cute puppy for sure!


----------



## afrodude94 (Jan 17, 2020)

OscarsDad said:


> FYI afroidude94, this is a four year old thread...


i know the thing is i recently got a puppy that look exactelly the same but without the ear thing, thats why i wanted to make sure what breed he is and how big he will become  they told me he's a golden doodle but am very sure he is not


----------



## afrodude94 (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

Never had a need to try, but possible one of these could help you find out:



dog dna test - Google Search


:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Benji is just adorable!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Afrodude94, that pup is so cute!


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

afrodude94 said:


> i know the thing is i recently got a puppy that look exactelly the same but without the ear thing, thats why i wanted to make sure what breed he is and how big he will become  they told me he's a golden doodle but am very sure he is not


You're right, your pup is precious but doesn't look anything like a goldendoodle. How old is he and how much does he weigh? Maybe he's an American Eskimo puppy or mix?


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

He is adorable! Does he shed?


----------

